# New coder with no billing experience



## lgarand (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi, May I ask for your advice?
I am employed as an X-ray and MRI tech. I want to move into the business side of medicine so I became CPC-A certified in May of 2016. I did a 12 week Externship ( Remote) which introduced me to billing. I am also working on Practicode to remove the A. I have completed 100/600 exercises.
I really only have one day per week plus part of my weekends to spend time on learning my new profession. Should I concentrate on Practicode ( which I have until May to complete) or should I be looking for an on-site Externship to learn more billing?
Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## Anwilks (Dec 18, 2016)

*Externship*

I would say externship is th way to go it is so much easier to learn hands on the environment from my experience.


----------



## lgarand (Dec 19, 2016)

Anwilks said:


> I would say externship is th way to go it is so much easier to learn hands on the environment from my experience.


Thank you


----------

